# hi



## jessmouse (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi I'm Jess from Wales, UK 
It all started when I was given a pair of pregnant feeder mice and it kinda grew from there ...
I now have around 50 odd mice 
I have normal, long hairs and satins (and a surprise satin tri girlie)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's an escalation.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Jess


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there


----------

